# Sunsun surface skimmer



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've never got mine to work, I personally don't think they work


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Nothing I did put it at the right level. Total waste of plastic.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Glad to hear I am not the only one.


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

I just got a SunSun 404B. My skimmer doesn't seem to pull a lot of water either. Any pimps have a suggestion?


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, I wondered the same thing.. I have an oil slick on the surface of my water from lubing a filter with petroleum jelly, and re-setup my 302 with the skimmer and it's done little-to-nothing to help it.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry, still have no advice to offer. I ended up just removing it and using the provided plug.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Mine worked well, but Only if it was only extended about a half inch. If it is too far down I would raise the pipe up higher(the whole u tube). 

I also broke off 1 or 2 of the "teeth" so that there was more area to suck through.


----------



## joekidwell (Aug 7, 2011)

It u take it apart and look at the insides u will see that it is only possible to suck water when the skimmer is to the left of the return line, there is a plastic piece that sticks down into the inside blocking the skimmer hole if its in the right side of the tube....also make sure the skimmer is not clogged.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

joekidwell said:


> It u take it apart and look at the insides u will see that it is only possible to suck water when the skimmer is to the left of the return line, there is a plastic piece that sticks down into the inside blocking the skimmer hole if its in the right side of the tube....also make sure the skimmer is not clogged.


I forgot about this! It has a "shut off" feature that when you twist the tube the wrong way it won't work. If you disassemble it should be clear how to do it right. 

When right it actually sucked pretty well. ;0


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Ohhh, I just did what the above 2 posts said.. The intake tube that has the skimmer attachment is attached to a sliding, lined U-tube(i don't know terms, sorry. haha). The skimmer intake is BLOCKED by the end of the inside of the lined U-tube when it is connected to the very top line on the U-tube. I moved it down one and it already does seem better. The suction of the skimmer is no longer blocked and now I can actually see water being sucked in:O


----------



## joekidwell (Aug 7, 2011)

mjbn said:


> Ohhh, I just did what the above 2 posts said.. The intake tube that has the skimmer attachment is attached to a sliding, lined U-tube(i don't know terms, sorry. haha). The skimmer intake is BLOCKED by the end of the inside of the lined U-tube when it is connected to the very top line on the U-tube. I moved it down one and it already does seem better. The suction of the skimmer is no longer blocked and now I can actually see water being sucked in:O


Yeah mine works great.....ur oil slick should be cleared up in a few....adjusting the hight like overstocked said works also if u need more suction.


----------

